# kernel 2.6.19 e ipw3945

## skypjack

Scusate la domanda, ma questo 2.6.19 mi sta facendo uscire pazzo!!

Prima il terremoto SATA/PATA (un kernel panic inaspettato, maledetto cp .config)...  :Very Happy: 

Adesso, tutto ok, tutto funziona, la scheda è riconosciuta e fa il wake-up (ipw3945) ma poi continua a lampeggiare all'infinito e il dhcp non da segni di vita (funziona correttamente col 2.6.1 :Cool: , se la blocco e riavvio a mano uguale... Insomma, wireless si, ma dhcp no!!

Notizie o idee in merito?

Grazie...

[EDIT]: Ho cambiato titolo visti gli utlimi risvolti...Last edited by skypjack on Sat Feb 03, 2007 11:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterwine

Scusa la domanda, ma per dhcp intendi lato client o server? Da  come ho capito io hai problemi a ricevere le informazioni di rete su una macchina che utilizza un client dhcp... giusto?

----------

## skypjack

Esatto, il che potrebbe sembrare scorrelato dal kernel (lo ammetto  :Very Happy:  ) ma un 2.6.18 funziona alla grande, se riavvio col 2.6.19 non funziona più... Quindi, direi che... Ma non capisco cosa...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Esatto, il che potrebbe sembrare scorrelato dal kernel (lo ammetto  ) ma un 2.6.18 funziona alla grande, se riavvio col 2.6.19 non funziona più... Quindi, direi che... Ma non capisco cosa... 

 

domanda stupida, nel kernel hai abilitato il relativo modulo per la scheda di rete???? hai installato dhcpcd ?? hai configurato il file /etc/conf.d/net ????

ciauz

----------

## skypjack

Allora, nell'ordine:

- rispetto al 2.6.18 ho solo messo mano alla nuova sezione SATA/PATA, ergo direi che quanto riguarda la rete dovrebbe essere immutato (almeno che non ci siano stati cambiamenti anche là, ammetto di non aver letto le specifiche del 2.6.19).

- uso dhcp, ovvero dhclient, perchè storicamente l'ho sempre usato e quindi... Ovviamente, è installato, altrimenti non funzionerebbe neanche quando riavvio con l'old kernel 2.6.18.

- Idem come sopra, se net non fosse configurato non funzionerebbe mai, non con un kernel si e l'altro no, a fantasia...

Qualcuno sa se c'è stato movimento anche nella sezione di rete? Ora non ho il pc sotto mano ma appena posso do un'occhiata. Ad ogni modo, ora che ci penso, c'entra poco, perchè con ipw3945 devi ri-emergere ieee80211 e ipw3945 come pacchetti e poi ricompilare il kernel e ho fatto tutto a regola (non scendo in particolari per chi non ha l'ipw3945, ma vi assicuro che la scheda funziona). Inoltre, uno scan mi trova la rete di casa, quindi la scheda, come detto, funziona correttamente, solo il dhcp non sembra volerne sapere (se lo lancio manualmente resta emblematicamente in attesa di un pacchetto di ritorno).

Devo provare assegnando indirizzo e indirizzamenti a mano per vedere se riesco ad uscire, tanto per isolare il problema in modo preciso.

[EDIT]: Ho notato che il problema è forse della scheda wireless. Supponiamo di avere una rete wireless con essid PIPPO, se do un bel iwconfig vedo che l'essid riconosciuto è solo di tre lettere, cioè PIP. Provando a mano, sempre con iwconfig, a impostare l'essid giusto, niente! Continua a prendere le sole prime tre lettere... Direi che è grave, voi?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Non ho tale scheda di rete,ma  pure io ho problemi con il client dhcp  per la wireless . uso dhcpcd, lo stack ieee80211 d portage ed il driver rt2500 sempre di portage . (quando avrò sottomano la macchina riporterò info + precise)

----------

## comio

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Scusate la domanda, ma questo 2.6.19 mi sta facendo uscire pazzo!!
> 
> Prima il terremoto SATA/PATA (un kernel panic inaspettato, maledetto cp .config)... 
> 
> Adesso, tutto ok, tutto funziona, la scheda è riconosciuta e fa il wake-up (ipw3945) ma poi continua a lampeggiare all'infinito e il dhcp non da segni di vita (funziona correttamente col 2.6.1, se la blocco e riavvio a mano uguale... Insomma, wireless si, ma dhcp no!!
> ...

 

Assicurati di aver installato questi:

```

comio@cassini /dev $ eix ipw3945

[I] net-wireless/ipw3945

     Available versions:  !1.0.5 (~)1.2.0

     Installed versions:  1.2.0(00:31:31 03/02/2007)(-debug kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

[I] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode

     Available versions:  (~)1.13 1.13[1] (~)1.14.2

     Installed versions:  1.14.2(00:31:15 03/02/2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

     Description:         Microcode for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

[I] net-wireless/ipw3945d

     Available versions:  !1.7.18 (~)1.7.22-r3[1] (~)1.7.22-r4

     Installed versions:  1.7.22-r4(15:18:22 13/01/2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.bughost.org/ipw3945/

     Description:         Regulatory daemon for the Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG miniPCI express adapter

```

e

```

[I] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

     Available versions:  0.4.9 0.5.4 (~)0.5.5 (~)0.5.6 (~)0.5.7

     Installed versions:  0.5.7(18:30:27 27/01/2007)(dbus -gnutls -gsm -kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux -madwifi qt3 qt4 readline ssl)

     Homepage:            http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/

     Description:         IEEE 802.1X/WPA supplicant for secure wireless transfers

```

Può essere che la tua scheda non prenda l'ip perché non è configurato lo stack 802.11 (quindi controlla bene la tua sezione del kernel, con tutti i moduli ieee 80211* attivati). Assicurati anche di aver compilato i vari algoritmi di crittazione che usi.

Nel mio caso (WPA con TKIP):

```

# lsmod

michael_mic             2048  6 

arc4                    1664  6 

ecb                     2560  6 

blkcipher               3968  1 ecb

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9216  3 

ipw3945               178596  1 

ieee80211              24520  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         3840  2 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211

```

----------

## Wise

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [EDIT]: Ho notato che il problema è forse della scheda wireless. Supponiamo di avere una rete wireless con essid PIPPO, se do un bel iwconfig vedo che l'essid riconosciuto è solo di tre lettere, cioè PIP. Provando a mano, sempre con iwconfig, a impostare l'essid giusto, niente! Continua a prendere le sole prime tre lettere... Direi che è grave, voi?

 

succede anche a me.. me ne sono accorto ieri.. cercando di fare andare la rete che non funziona per altri motivi..

pero mi faceva vedere le prime 4 lettere su 5..

pensavo fosse colpa di qualche errore nel file di configurazione ma in effetti era ok..

io uso i driver rt2500 di emerge e nulla altro..

----------

## skypjack

@comio: tutti i pacchetti sono installati correttamente e il kernel apparentemente configurato ad-hoc. Uso questa scheda da mesi e tutte le possibilità "banali" le ho già sondate, vi assicuro. Comunque grazie per l'idea e l'aiuto. Posso solo dire che lo stack ieee80211 lo uso da pacchetto, non built-in. Altro?

@Wise: mi fa piacere non essere l'unico e mi spiace per te. Ma come hai risolto? Io al momento ancora vado col 2.6.18 se ho bisogno della wireless.

@.:deadhead:.: non credo dipenda da dhcp, non mi ha mai dato alcun problema e come detto non sembra essere quello il problema ma piuttosto legato all'essid e a ciò che lo gestisce / riguarda / interpreta.

----------

## Wise

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Wise: mi fa piacere non essere l'unico e mi spiace per te. Ma come hai risolto? Io al momento ancora vado col 2.6.18 se ho bisogno della wireless.
> 
> 

 

non ho risolto.. perche tanto la rete wireless non andava comunque.. non so perche  :Smile: 

la cosa favolosa e che la settimana scorsa per 1 giorno ha funzionato alla perfezione.. poi basta..

senza toccare niente!!

ieri ho riprovato,ho visto questa cosa dell'id della rete e ho lasciato stare..tanto non è indispensabile..

----------

## skypjack

 *Wise wrote:*   

> tanto non è indispensabile..

 

Dipende dai punti di vista, amico mio...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Update: sul mio laptop con rt2500 l'errore è dhcp timeout waiting for a valid dhcp response.  l'essid viene sempre visto correttamente da iwconfig . Provo a smandruppare un po' sul kernel e magari a cercare sui forums internazionali.

----------

## skypjack

Sto anche cercando collaborazione sui forum internazionali.

Ho ricavato che effettivamente sembra essere il problema legato al fatto che l'ultima lettera dell'essid rilevato viene mangiata, infatti, se io ho essid PIPPO, basta passare essid PIPPOX o qualsiasi altra lettera al posto di X e tutto funziona. Ovviamente, questo non va bene, ma direi che il problema non riguarda tanto ne wpa_supplicant ne i wireless-tools (si presenta con entrambi con la serie 2.6.19 dei sorgneti, con nessuno dei due usando la serie 2.6.1 :Cool: , quanto i sorgenti 2.6.19 stessi, anche se al momento ignoro il perchè.

Se qualcuno fa passi avanti, prego di postare. Io ovviamente farò lo stesso.

Ciauz.

----------

## skypjack

Ok, oggi aggiorno il sistema e noto che si aggiorna ipw3945 e tutta la compagnia.

Ottimo.

Ricompilo i sorgenti con ieee80211 built-in, rc-update dello script di ipw appena installato per aggiungerlo a default e riavvio e...

FREEZE!!

Pianta l'intero sistema...

Se riavvio tutto si pianta, unica soluzione knock-out della wireless prima che il sistema si avvii...

Non è bello!!

Qualcuno ha lo stesso problema o sono il solo sfigato?

[EDIT]: 

Risolto editando il file /etc/init.d/ipw3945d come segue, se non sbaglio già indicato in passato:

```
start() {

   check

   ebegin "Starting ipw3945d"

   chown ipw3945d /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd

   chmod a-w,u+rw /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/00*/cmd

   start-stop-daemon --start --exec /sbin/ipw3945d --pidfile ${PIDFILE} -- \

      --pid-file=${PIDFILE} ${ARGS}

   # --->

   sleep 0.5

   # <---

   eend ${?}

}
```

----------

## riverdragon

Se non fosse che uso la porta ethernet questo modulo wireless riceverebbe un gran numero di brutte parole. Ho notato l'aggiornamento di ipw3945d e ho provato a vedere se la scheda ethernet funzionasse ancora: nulla. Uso il kernel 2.6.20 con la patch per i driver 1.2.0 che ho linkato in un altro thread, e avevo verificato personalmente che, con un paio di modifiche, ipw3945d-1.7.18 faceva funzionare la periferica. Provo a riportarmi al kernel 2.6.19 e a vedere se qualcosa cambia senza dover mascherare ipw3945d-1.7.22.

P.S. la modifica a /etc/init.d/ipw3945d funziona, dovresti aprire una segnalazione su bugzilla.

Ho provato, la chiave non è il kernel, bensì ipw3945d; ho riportato il pacchetto alla vecchia versione ed è partito tutto. Da voi come funziona?

Secondo edit: con un CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" emerge -C ipw3945d && emerge ipw3945d ora il problema di prima sembra risolto e il servizio net.wlan0 parte. A questo punto, ma sono OT, sono dubbioso se tornare al kernel 2.6.20 e riprovare o se rimanere su quello stabile e morta lì.

Terzo edit: ora, nuovamente, non funziona. Ho rimosso e ricaricato il modulo.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Gente GRANDI NOTIZIE!

Hanno corretto il baco della lettera in + nell'essid: levate pure il workaround, a me non è + necessario;)

----------

## riverdragon

Ho mascherato =net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22 e funziona nuovamente.

----------

## table

Ciao a tutti. Io ho un problema simile con il kernel 2.6.19 e ipw3945.

La scheda non compare anche se faccio:

ifconfig eth1 up

Inoltre non capisco come devo fare a far funzionare questa stramaledetta wireless.

Con il kernel 2.6.18 avevo disabilitato sia 80211 stack che la scheda e con l'installazione dei driver ipw3945 e ieee80211 tutto funzionava bene.

Con questo kernel invece non mi va niente.

Ho provato sia ad inserire lo stack interno al kernel che a toglierlo. 

Comunque la guida ufficiale sembra non dire niente nè riguardo al nuovo kernel nè riguardo alla versione dei driver da installare.

C'è nessuno che mi può aiutare?

----------

## riverdragon

Il pacchetto ipw3945 installa un modulo nel kernel, quindi ad ogni aggiornamento va ricompilato, verifica; secondariamente la scheda wireless compare con ifconfig solo se hai lanciato ipw3945d, come comando o avviandone il servizio: io con l'ultima versione stabile ho problemi, ho deciso di rimanere a forza con quella precedente.

Se hai il sistema aggiornato il problema potrebbe essere nei pacchetti ipw3945* e non nel kernel.

----------

## Elbryan

 *table wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti. Io ho un problema simile con il kernel 2.6.19 e ipw3945.
> 
> La scheda non compare anche se faccio:
> 
> ifconfig eth1 up
> ...

 

stesso problema mio.

probabilmente se fai ifconfig eth2 la vedi.. moh vado a postare nel mio thread sta cosa..

----------

## table

Aggiungo questo 3D perchè il mio precedente era poco preciso, quindi come puoi essere aiutato se non ti spieghi in modo chiaro? 

Io uso Gentoo da solo tre mesi e, a parte la wireless, per il resto funziona tutto quello che mi serve. E' una distro fantastica. Credo non la cambierò mai.

In ogni caso sono inesperto e non conosco nessuno che usa Gentoo, quindi se faccio cavolate (sicuramente più di una) ditemelo per favore:

La wireless ipw3945 con il 2.6.18-r3 e r6 funzionava benissimo, avevo disabilitato nel kernel il "Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack" 

e abilitato in built-in il "Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio)" come da guida ufficiale:

Voglio ora far funzionare il kernel 2.6.19-r5 che mi servirà da base per il 20 (il mio vero obiettivo)

Lo imposto come sopra e lo compilo, riavvio e lancio:

emerge ieee80211 --> compila normalmente.

Riavvio ancora e faccio ifconfig eth1 up, intanto nella mia mente malata mi dico che se i drivers sono in built-in dovrebbe funzionare ma invece la risposta è:

eth1: unknown interface: No such device

lo stesso vale per eth2 (magari hanno cambiato nome)

Allora lancio (in teoria credo che non dovrei farlo in quanto i driver dovrebbero già essere in built-in nel kernel (o forse no? qualcuno mi sa rispondere?)):

emerge ipw3945

Questo dovrebbe compilare il demone ipw3945d, ipw3945-ucode e ipw3945 (versione 1.2.0)

e durante la compilazione del demone fra l'altro dice: (cosa vera verificata al riavvio)

The ipw3945 daemon is now started by udev (CREDO DALLA NUOVA VERSIONE). The daemon should be

 * brought up automatically once you reboot. Also make sure when you

 * update from a previous version, you need to reboot in order to

 * replace an existing version of this daemon!

e continua normalmente anche per l'ucode, però quando è l'ora del pacchetto ipw3945 niente da fare, il messaggio è:

ipw3945-1.2.0 requires support for Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (CONFIG_IEEE80211).

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP:        is not set when it should be

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP:        is not set when it should be

Mi sembra di capire quindi che per installare i driver della wireless ho bisogno di settare quel cavolo di stack nel kernel vero? (sto sclerando)

Allora mi infervoro come una bestia (intanto sto distruggendo tutti gli oggetti che si trovano nel raggio di 10 metri, manca solo il portatile all'appello) 

e decido di ricompilare il kernel con lo stack settato come modulo (ormai sto agendo in modalità totalmente casuale, scusatemi se nella mia situazione 

il cervello è un optional non disponibile):

compilo con:

<M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

	<M>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

	<M>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

	<M>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption 

emerge ieee80211 risposta:

ieee80211-1.2.16 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211) -->>>>bestemmie ma forse ha ragione lui, non so, secondo voi?

emerge ipw3945 --->compila correttamente!!!!!!

riavvio 

ifconfig eth1 up -->> no such device --->altre bestemmie

ifconfig eth2 up -->> no such device --->altre bestemmie

ultima prova: stack in built in:

<*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

	<*>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

	<*>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

	<*>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

riavvio e lancio ancora:

emerge ipw3945 --> compilazione corretta

riavvio ancora per sicurezza

ifconfig eth1 up -->> no such device --->bestemmie

ifconfig eth2 up -->> no such device --->non finisco più di bestemmiare

Insomma non va. Sono rassegnato. Sto pensando di passare al 2.6.20.

Ci sarà qualche hacker nel mondo che è riuscito a fare funzionare questa scheda?

Sbaglio qualcosa?

Grazie in anticipo per le eventuali risposte.

Ciao a tutti

----------

## riverdragon

Per far " vedere" al sistema la scheda wireless prima fai un /etc/init.d/ipw3945d start.

Come ho già scritto, il pacchetto ipw3945d-1.7.22 mi dà problemi, al momento uso il 1.7.18.

----------

## Elbryan

Rispondo ad un paio delle tue domande.

 *table wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora lancio (in teoria credo che non dovrei farlo in quanto i driver dovrebbero già essere in built-in nel kernel (o forse no? qualcuno mi sa rispondere?)):
> 
> emerge ipw3945
> ...

 

No.

Dalla versione nuova (1.7.22) di ipw3945 verranno utilizzati i moduli del kernel anziché del portage.

Il che sta ad indicare solamente che non ti servirà più utilizzare un modulo esterno, compilato e inserito nel kernel, ma semplicemente userai quello che ti fornisce il kernel (quello che hai saggiamente abilitato dopo).

Per quanto riguarda udev è esattamente così: udev carica il modulo di ipw3945 (e se hai alsa pure quello).

 *table wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack
> 
> <M> IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)
> ...

 

yes non ti devi incazzare.

Questo errore ti dice solo che il pacchetto di portage vuole quella configurazione ma come ti ho detto ipw non utilizza più portage.

Sarebbe saggio quindi dare un bel emerge -C ieee80211.

Beh per concludere io ti posso solo dire che questi driver non vanno benone.

Ad esempio io son riuscito a farli andare con la stessa versione del kernel che hai te (2.6.19-gentoo-r5 ) però se riavvio la eth2 non riparte più.

Devo per forza riavviare il pc. Informatica voodoo  :Very Happy: 

Per quanto riguarda il passaggio di nome da eth1 ad eth2 è che ora la eth1 è associata al firewire e non più alle altre ethernet.

Asculta..per aiutarti..

ifconfig -a

non ti mostra eth2?

Le configurazioni che prima (suppongo) davi a eth1 le hai trasferite su eth2?

Parlo essenzialmente del file /etc/conf.d/net e del file wpa_supplicant (se usi questo modulo).

Ah..PS.

Ho notato che wpa_supplicant avverte di spostare il proprio file di configurazione da /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

----------

## gioi

ipw3945 non funziona affatto bene... ma in generale anche la schedina in questione fa abbastanza schifo!

Dal punto di vista hw, se avvio il portatile con un kernel diverso da quello utilizzato l'ultima volta, mi disabilita in "automatico" la scheda (ovvero è come se agissi manualmente sul pulsante di disabilitazione del wireless del mio portatile). E se per caso non me ne accorgo in tempo, non c'è verso di far riconoscere a udev la schedina... nonostante sia il modulo che ipw3945d siano caricati correttamente! Inutile l'if eth1 non lo trovo!

Inoltre se per puro caso perde l'AP (ad esempio mi sposto in un'altra stanza, ed il segnale cade, oppure si resetta l'AP), non c'è verso di farglielo trovare nuovamente... e se per caso provo a riavviarla, perdo anche l'if eth1!

Insomma, ci vuole tanta pazienza...

----------

## Elbryan

 *gioi wrote:*   

> ipw3945 non funziona affatto bene... ma in generale anche la schedina in questione fa abbastanza schifo!
> 
> 

 

infatti..

La ipw3945 abg è un cesso di scheda.

Pensa te che da windows (dove i driver son forniti direttamente da intel, con il software giusto) non riesco a farla funzionare doverosamente.

Se scarico un file da un sito, la connessione va al 100% per 20 secondi, poi va a 0 per altri 10 e tutto questo per sempre.

Avevo chiamato la Dell (io ho un inspiron 640m) per farmi sostituire la scheda poiché pensavo che fosse un problema di quella scheda.

Arrivata quella nuova e da gli stessi problemi..

Il portatile di mio padre ha una scheda wireless vecchia di 3 anni e va meglio della mia comprata a novembre..

Comincio a credere che realmente sta ipw3945 sia un bidone..

Volevo chiedere infatti a qualcuno (magari che possiede un Dell) se è possibile acquistare una scheda wireless per il mio portatile che non sia sta dannata scheda  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

>  *gioi wrote:*   ipw3945 non funziona affatto bene... ma in generale anche la schedina in questione fa abbastanza schifo!
> 
>  
> 
> infatti..
> ...

 

Non generalizziamo... che la ipw3945 faccia tribolare non poco su linux è vero.. ma da quì a dire che sia un cesso ce ne vuole... Su winsozz x esempio a me funziona egregiamente.

Piuttosto sono i driver che rilasciano per linux che non sono buonissimi. (nonostante ciò se gli dai due "calci" funziona!!!)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gioi

Mi chiedevo a questo punto se qualcuno conoscesse un rivenditore di queste schedine per sostituirla con qualcosa di più "compatibile"...

Ovviamente non parlo di schede PCMCIA...

----------

## fbcyborg

La mia Ã¨ integrata. Su eBay trovi un sacco di ottime offerte sia USB che PCMCIA.

----------

## gioi

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> La mia Ã¨ integrata. Su eBay trovi un sacco di ottime offerte sia USB che PCMCIA.

 

PCMCIA ho una cisco aironet... 

Mi chiedevo se, visto che sono modulari (almeno su i portatili che ho visto è una schedina inserita in uno slot), se esistevano rivenditori di pezzi di ricambio che le vendessero...

----------

## fbcyborg

Cioè? vuoi cambiare proprio il pezzo interno al notebook? vuoi "Disintegrare" la scheda integrata?

----------

## riverdragon

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Piuttosto sono i driver che rilasciano per linux che non sono buonissimi. (nonostante ciò se gli dai due "calci" funziona!!!) 

 C'è un progetto, ancora molto embrionale per sostituire lo stack 80211 con uno più completo che permetterebbe di far funzionare meglio la scheda in questione, ma è ancora presto...

----------

## darkmanPPT

(....quanto tempo è passato dall'ultima mia domanda nel forum di gentoo....)  :Very Happy: 

bando alle nostalgie...

allora, vicino a me c'ho un portatile con la ipw3945. ho fatto tutto quanto detto e anche io ho il problema (a quanto pare frequente) che

```
ifconfig -a
```

 non mi da nulla

```
iwlist scan
```

 mi presenta solo lo ed eth1 che è la scheda di rete ethernet.

ho riavviato il demone ipw3945d nn so quante volte ma boh, nulla cambia.

allorchè mi sovviene una domanda....

vedo che in TUTTI gli esempi si parla sempre di wpa_supplciant... devo usare quello?

ciao

----------

## comio

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> (....quanto tempo è passato dall'ultima mia domanda nel forum di gentoo....) 
> 
> bando alle nostalgie...
> 
> allora, vicino a me c'ho un portatile con la ipw3945. ho fatto tutto quanto detto e anche io ho il problema (a quanto pare frequente) che
> ...

 

```

modprobe ipw3945

```

assicurati di aver installato microcode, modulo e stack 802.11

ciao

----------

## darkmanPPT

eh, fatto fatto... tutto fatto pultroppo  :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes: 

niente di nulla di niente

----------

## darkmanPPT

precisiamo:

lo stack è dentro il kernel, come richiesto da ipw3945. ipw3945-ucode ovviamente installato come anche il demone ipw3945d.

il pacchetto ieee80211 disistallato perchè è compilato nel kernel, come richiesto dalla guida.

altro non ho

----------

## fbcyborg

Io uso wpa_supplicant, direi che sia molto buono come sistema per connettersi.

----------

## table

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Rispondo ad un paio delle tue domande.
> 
> yes non ti devi incazzare.
> 
> Questo errore ti dice solo che il pacchetto di portage vuole quella configurazione ma come ti ho detto ipw non utilizza più portage.
> ...

 

Se faccio ifconfig -a a parte eth0 e lo non mostra nient'altro

Inoltre alla fine non ho ancora capito cosa devo fare:

1)Devo abilitare lo stack 80211 come modulo (M) e fare l'unmerge di ieee80211? (questo forse l'ho capito)

2)Inoltre come mi devo comportare con ipw?

   Devo sistemare il kernel così?

   Device Drivers --->

     Network Device support --->

        Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --->

           [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions 

   e fare emerge ipw3945 (se sì che versione?)

Inoltre /etc/conf.d/net è vuoto, la firewire non l'ho mai provata, (penso che non funzioni, ma non mi interessa nemmeno farla funzionare), e wpa_supplicant non è installato

Grazie x la pazienza

----------

## fbcyborg

 *table wrote:*   

> Se faccio ifconfig -a a parte eth0 e lo non mostra nient'altro
> 
> Inoltre alla fine non ho ancora capito cosa devo fare:
> 
> 1)Devo abilitare lo stack 80211 come modulo (M) e fare l'unmerge di ieee80211? (questo forse l'ho capito)

 si, ma ieee80211 puoi anche metterlo statico nel kernel.. come vuoi. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2)Inoltre come mi devo comportare con ipw?
> 
>    Devo sistemare il kernel così?
> ...

 Quì trovi tutto il necessario.

----------

## table

[/quote]Quì trovi tutto il necessario.[/quote]

Qella guida l'avevo già letta.

Ho provato a mettere lo stack ieee3945 nel kernel, ma quando faccio:

emerge ipw3945 e 

modprobe ipw3945

ecco la risposta:

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Invalid module format

----------

## fbcyborg

giusto per scrupolo.. hai dato un emerge -C ieee80211 ?

Il problema potrebbe essere anche dato dal fatto che stai passando dal ieee80211 di portage a quello del kernel...

Quindi forse dovresti riemergere i gentoo-sources.. ma prima sbarazzati di ieee80211 del portage.

----------

## table

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> giusto per scrupolo.. hai dato un emerge -C ieee80211 ?
> 
> Il problema potrebbe essere anche dato dal fatto che stai passando dal ieee80211 di portage a quello del kernel...
> 
> Quindi forse dovresti riemergere i gentoo-sources.. ma prima sbarazzati di ieee80211 del portage.

 

ieee è disinstallato

Dopo aver riscaricato i sorgenti del kernel ho sistemato il kernel così:

Networking --->

<*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack 

    [ ]     Enable full debugging output

    <*>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

    <*>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

    <*>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

    < >     Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack

e 

Device Drivers --->

   Network Device support --->

      Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --->

        [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

poi compilo, riavvio faccio 

emerge -C ieee80211 -->non fa nulla perchè era già rimosso in precedenza

emerge ipw3945 -->ok

modprobe --->>>STESSO ERRORE  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 :Confused:  mmh...

è strano.. a questo punto non sembrerebbe un errore di ieee80211 ma di ipw3945 che vuole caricare due moduli che invece non ci sono perché "built-in" nel kernel...

La tua configurazione è OK. 

Allora, la prova che farei è quella di smascherare le vesioni testing di ipw3945d ed emergere quelle.. In pratica ti si installa uno script in /etc/init.d (lo script è appunto ipw3945d) e lo metti nel runlevel di default.

Speriamo che almeno lui (sempre che tu non lo stia già usando) gestisca meglio la cosa...

Ci pensa lui a fare il modprobe dei moduli giusti. Oppure... compila quei moduli (quelli tkip e ccmp) come moduli nel kernel e mettili in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 . 

In quel modo non dovrebbe rompere le scatole.. i moduli ci sono!!!

----------

## table

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora, la prova che farei è quella di smascherare le versioni testing di ipw3945d ed emergere quelle.. In pratica ti si installa uno script in /etc/init.d (lo script è appunto ipw3945d) e lo metti nel runlevel di default.
> 
> Speriamo che almeno lui (sempre che tu non lo stia già usando) gestisca meglio la cosa...
> ...

 

Ho provato ma con le versioni nuove (1.7.22-r4) non riesco nemmeno a far partire il demone:

/etc/init.d/ipw3945d start

2007-02-21 13:15:33: ERROR: Unable to create pid file '/var/run/ipw3945d/ipw394  [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  ipw3945d failed to start

con quelle vecchie (1.7.1 :Cool:  invece il demone si avvia.

ma non riesco a fare il modprobe.

Inoltre ho notato che in questo caso (1.7.1 :Cool:  se faccio 

ifconfig eth1 up la scheda esiste. Solo che non riuscirò a provarla fino a domani.

Per ora grazie[/quote]

----------

## table

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora, la prova che farei è quella di smascherare le versioni testing di ipw3945d ed emergere quelle.. In pratica ti si installa uno script in /etc/init.d (lo script è appunto ipw3945d) e lo metti nel runlevel di default.
> 
> Speriamo che almeno lui (sempre che tu non lo stia già usando) gestisca meglio la cosa...
> ...

 

Ho provato ma con le versioni nuove (1.7.22-r4) non riesco nemmeno a far partire il demone:

/etc/init.d/ipw3945d start

2007-02-21 13:15:33: ERROR: Unable to create pid file '/var/run/ipw3945d/ipw394  [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  ipw3945d failed to start

con quelle vecchie (1.7.1 :Cool:  invece il demone si avvia.

ma non riesco a fare il modprobe.

Inoltre ho notato che in questo caso (1.7.1 :Cool:  se faccio 

ifconfig eth1 up la scheda esiste. Solo che non riuscirò a provarla fino a domani.

Per ora grazie

----------

## gioi

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Cioè? vuoi cambiare proprio il pezzo interno al notebook? vuoi "Disintegrare" la scheda integrata?

 

Non è integrata... è tipo la ram... inserita in uno slot abbastanza standard... è già da un po' che è così per le schede wireless, e per alcuni portatili anche il modulo grafico è così (di solito sono quelli in cui puoi scegliere tra il modello con la 9x5G di intel e la 7xxx di nvidia).

----------

## riverdragon

 *table wrote:*   

> Ho provato ma con le versioni nuove (1.7.22-r4) non riesco nemmeno a far partire il demone:
> 
> /etc/init.d/ipw3945d start
> 
> 2007-02-21 13:15:33: ERROR: Unable to create pid file '/var/run/ipw3945d/ipw394  [ !! ]
> ...

 E' lo stesso problema che ho io, fai

```
CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" emerge -C ipw3945d

echo =net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22-r4 >> /etc/portage/package.mask

emerge ipw3945d
```

Quindi con ipw3945d & la periferica funziona.

----------

## xveilsidex

dopo aver risolto il problema con i driver ati ho aggiornato il kernel alla versione 19, aggiornato il system e il world e la scheda wifi ipw3945 funziona tranquillamente con i driver built in  di IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack e i driver forniti da portage di ipw3945 con i pakketti sempre forniti da portage di  ipw3945-ucode ,ipw3945d, wireless-tools wpa_supplicant!  come citato da questa guida :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

----------

## table

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' lo stesso problema che ho io, fai
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Adesso funziona, grazie mille:

Riassumendo la mia situazione finale funzionante è:

Stack e wireless extension in built in nel kernel 2.6.19-r5 -->STRABELLO   :Very Happy:   :

Networking --->

  <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

	[ ]     Enable full debugging output

	<*>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

	<*>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

	<*>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

	< >     Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack

Device Drivers  --->

  Network device support  --->

    Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->

	[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

pacchetto ieee80211 non installato (elementare)

ipw3945 installato da portage ---> versione 1.2.0

ipw3945-ucode installato da portage --> versione 1.14.2

ipw3945d installato da portage --> versione 1.7.18 (la 1.7.22-r4 causava i problemi!!!!)

Grazie a tutti e viva il piccolo pinguino veloce!!!!!

----------

## ThorOdino

situazione come la tua, ma conservo la versione 1.7.22-r4

Cercando nel forum ho trovato questa soluzione

```

chmod g+w /var/run/ipw3945d

```

Adesso lo script in init.d non mi dà più errori

e iwconfig mi vede la eth1

Pero se avvio 

```

wifiadmin ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable                                                                                                 [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

Il led della wireless sul notebook continua a lampeggiare, smette se lo stoppo 

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

```

E adesso che faccio?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ThorOdino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> wifiadmin ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
> ...

 

A me quei messaggi appaiono se la mia eth1 è già running e faccio un restart... ma poi comunque funziona.

Io invece ho il problema che all'avvio quando mi parte lo script dice che non ha trovato l'hardware, ovvero la scheda wifi. Poi però se apro una shell, e faccio uno start di nuovo su eth1 non ci sono problemi.

Anche la mia lucetta lampeggia, ma solo quando non è associata con un access point. Una volta associata è sempre fissa.

----------

## ThorOdino

Ok funziona.

Cosa ho fatto?

Ho perso un pò il filo, come al solito quando mi girano: piu o meno quello che ricordo

```

# emerge -C ieee80211 ipw3945 ipw3945-ucode ipw3945d 

/bin/sh /usr/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211/files/remove-old /usr/src/linux

# emerge gentoo-sources

# emerge ipw3945 ipw3945-ucode ipw3945d 

```

Ricompilato il kernel, come da post precedenti

```

# chmod g+w /var/run/ipw3945d

# emerge wpa_supplicant

# rc-update add ipw3945d default

```

configurato la rete

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

```

```

#cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=2

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1 

network={

        ssid="enterprise"

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        eap=PEAP

        identity="WINDOWSDOMAIN\username"

        password="password

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2" 

}

```

Reboot della macchina

e avvio della eth1 dopo un pò di frullamento eccola

----------

## Alakhai

Ok a me ora inizia ad andare con una certa continuità:

Kernel 2.6.19 suspend2 r3

configurato cosi:

```

Networking --->

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

[ ] Enable full debugging output

<-> IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

<M> IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

<M> IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

<M> Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack

Device Drivers --->

Network device support --->

Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --->

[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions 

```

mentre i vari algoritmi li ho caricati come nativi invece che moduli

MD5 AES etc...

poi ho fatto un paio di modifiche a /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules e a /etc/module.conf

il primo 

```
# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (ipw3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:18:de:b5:96:2f", NAME="eth1"
```

a

```
# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (ipw3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:18:de:b5:96:2f", NAME="wlan0"
```

Nei parametri del modulo ipw3945 c'è scritto che l'antenna radio è on di defalult, invece a me la carica default off, così ho fatto in modo di far caricare il modulo forzatamente radio on, per fare questo c'è bisogno di aggiungere disable=0 nella stringa di caricamento automatica di modules.conf

Da

```
### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/ipw3945d

install ipw3945 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install ipw3945; sleep 0.5; /etc/init.d/ipw3945d start

...

```

in

```
### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/ipw3945d

install ipw3945 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install ipw3945 disable=0; sleep 0.5; /etc/init.d/ipw3945d start

...

```

spero possa esservi di aiuto, faccio un po di riavvi e testo se funziona bene.

Nella rete di casa per ora va (WEP 64bit), devo provare all'universita che è WEP128 e ogni tanto mi scazza sotto linux

A presto

----------

## Alakhai

l'unico problema è che all'avvio mi lancia per forza il dhcp su l'eth0 (broadcom ethernet) che non voglio!

e se ne fotte della wireless, poi entro, riavvio /etc/init.d/ipw3945d e funziona :/

----------

## Alakhai

Allora alla fine dopo varie madonne, ho rimesso eth1 al posto di wlan0

(non so se cambia qualcosa ma vabè)

riesco a far funzionare la wireless solo se con iwconfig inserisco anche txpower on

ecco la mia stringa 

```
iwconfig eth1 essid LAMIARETE txpower on enc blablalba open
```

----------

